# Got a new lens and camera bag for my a33.



## ConradM (Dec 5, 2011)

Tamron 75-300 and a Case Logic backpack. I wanted a zoom lens and this was cheap. I'd read a lot of mixed reviews but I decided to give it a go anyway.







The case logic... It has a little cradle for the camera up top.






Tested the lens earlier.

This is @ 75mm





and @ 300mm





I took maybe 20 random pictures during my lunch break including some inside where I had to crank the ISO up and, so far I like it. :mrgreen:


----------

